# RB26DETT as a daily driver?



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Is this a good idea or should I stay away from the RB and just go SR? I've done tons of research and I know all the price differences and difficulty of each... But I'd really love to kick supra's a$$es, and the way I figure to do that is with the RB26, but this car will be my daily driver, and I will be in college starting in august, and I planned on swapping engines beforehand, so is this a good idea or not? Any thoughts or comments are welcomed...


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

hahaha, i'm sorry, i just had to laugh at that. 



daily driving and beating supras don't go together.


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Nismo240 said:


> hahaha, i'm sorry, i just had to laugh at that.
> 
> 
> 
> daily driving and beating supras don't go together.



I understand where ya coming from, but its my goal. So what do you think honestly?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yeah i was kiddin with you. if you wanna put in the time and money for the swap, which is nowhere near as easy as an SR swap, be my guest. whenever i get out of school and get a job goin and everything i'd love to do it, but its just so damn expensive.


but back on topic, if you wanna RB26, i wouldn't recommend it for a daily driver. especially if you want to beat supras. if you're tryin to beat supras like the ones that live around here, i wouldn't have it for my DD. but if its what you want, no one is stoppin you. so more power to you.


----------



## DriftX (Mar 29, 2007)

You can drive a 9 second car to work, what's the point. Do the swap that you want. I would say the sr would be better on gas, but if your tossing the rb swap idea around, apparently you got the cash.


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Okay man, thanks for your opinion... I mean I won't driving around that much through college so I may do it. And after I have my masters in engineering I should get a well enough job for a beat dd ha ha!


----------

